# Joe Bloggs/John Doe [female Jo Bloggs/ Jane Doe]



## Theseus (Apr 22, 2012)

The names "John Doe" for males and "Jane Doe" or "Jane Roe" for females are used as placeholder names for a party whose true identity is unknown or must be withheld in a legal action, case, or discussion. The names are also used to refer to a corpse or hospital patient whose identity is unknown. This practice is widely used in the United States and Canada, but is rare in other English-speaking countries including the United Kingdom itself, from where the use of "John Doe" in a legal context originates. The name Joe Bloggs is used in the U.K instead, as well as in Australia and New Zealand. Jo Bloggs is sometime used - but not often - as the female corresponding term. :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2012)

Erika Mustermann is used as a placeholder name in Germany like John Doe in the USA and A. N. Other in the UK. Mustermann translates to "example man". Max Mustermann is a common male placeholder name. (Source: Wikipedia). Full account of the Mustermanns' family in the German Wikipedia.

I don't think we have something similar in Greek, though; we simply use Άγνωστος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
There's also John Q. Public, though I think this is closer to the average Joe: 

*John Q. Public* (and several similar names; see the Variations section below) is a generic name in the United States to denote a hypothetical member of society deemed a "common man." He is presumed to represent the randomly selected "man on the street." 

Variations
Similar terms include John Q. Citizen and John Q. Taxpayer, or Jane Q. Public, Jane Q. Citizen, and Jane Q. Taxpayer for a woman. The name John Doe is used in a similar manner. For multiple people, Tom, Dick and Harry is often used.

Roughly equivalent are the names _Joe Six-pack_, _Joe Blow_, the nowadays less popular Joe Doakes and _Joe Shmoe_, the last of which implies a lower-class citizen (from the Yiddish _schmo_: simpleton, or possibly Hebrew _sh'mo_: (what's)-his-name).

Variants in other countries
Germany: Hinz und Kunz, Otto Normalverbraucher & Lieschen Müller, Max Mustermann

Greece: 
Γιῶργος Τάδε (Giorgos Tade, male), Μαρία Τάδε (Maria Tade, female), Τάδε Ταδόπουλος (Tade Tadopoulos, male), Τάδε Ταδοπούλου (Tade Tadopulou, female), *ὁ/ἡ Δείνα (his partner), * Ἕνας Κάποιος (Enas Kapoios - somebody)*, Α. Β. Κάτοχος (A.B. Katohos, used on sample credit cards), Άγνωστος Χ (Unknown X).


See also: Placeholder names for people. 

*δάκτυλος πολυτονιστή στη Wikipedia.  Οφσάιντ. :down:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 22, 2012)

Και πιο συχνά _αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων_, π.χ. "πτώμα ανδρός/γυναικός α.λ.σ." (αλλά όχι σκέτο, γιατί πρέπει να γνωρίζεις τουλάχιστον το φύλο για να είναι άγνωστα τα _λοιπά_ στοιχεία, όχι όπως εδώ - εκτός εάν το ότι είναι νεκρός θεωρείται στοιχείο ταυτότητας :-D )


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

If you look at usage examples, you may think that *Τρεχαγυρευόπουλος* is also used in place of “Άγνωστος Χ”, though slang.gr gives a somewhat difference use.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2013)

*Nomen nescio* (/ˈnoː.men ˈnes.ki.oː/), abbreviated to *N.N.*, is used to signify an anonymous or unnamed person. From Latin *nomen*, _name_, and *nescio*, _I do not know_ (from *nescire*, _not to know_), it literally means, _I do not know the name_.

One use for this name is to protect against retaliation when reporting a crime or company fraud. In the Netherlands a police suspect that refuses to give his name is given an "N.N. number." In Germany, and Belgium, N.N. is also frequently seen in university course lists, indicating that a course will take place but that the lecturer is not yet known; the abbreviation means "nomen nominandum" ("the name is to be announced") in this case.

"N. N." is commonly used in the scoring of chess games, not only when one participant's name is genuinely unknown but when an untitled player faces a master, as in a simultaneous exhibition. Another reason is to protect a known player from the insult of a painful defeat.

The generic name Numerius Negidius used in Roman times was chosen partly because it shared initials with this phrase.

Genealogists often use the abbreviation to signify an unknown or partially unknown name (such as N.N. Jones).

In sport a player whose name is not known at the time of publishing a list may more usually be reported as "A. N. Other".

Συνεπώς, θεωρείτε ότι έχει αποδοθεί σωστά το επόμενο σημερινό απόσπασμα από τα Νέα;

Ο Μπέπε Γκρίλο χαρακτηρίζει τους Πιερ Λουίτζι Μπερσάνι, Σίλβιο Μπερλουσκόνι, Μάριο Μόντι και Μάσιμο Ντ'Αλέμα «πουτανιάρηδες πατέρες» που κυβέρνησαν επί 20 σε βάρος σε βάρος γιων αγνώστου πατρός ['nn' γράφει ο Γκρίλο, από το λατινικό 'Nomen nescio' - 'αγνώστου ονόματος'], οι οποίοι όμως θα τους στείλουν τώρα στο σπίτι τους».

ΥΓ. Παρατηρήστε και το καταπληκτικό mpempe-gkrilo στο όνομα του ιστότοπου... :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

> Ο Μπέπε Γκρίλο χαρακτηρίζει τους Πιερ Λουίτζι Μπερσάνι, Σίλβιο Μπερλουσκόνι, Μάριο Μόντι και Μάσιμο Ντ'Αλέμα «πουτανιάρηδες πατέρες» που κυβέρνησαν επί 20 σε βάρος σε βάρος γιων αγνώστου πατρός ['nn' γράφει ο Γκρίλο, από το λατινικό 'Nomen nescio' - 'αγνώστου ονόματος'], οι οποίοι όμως θα τους στείλουν τώρα στο σπίτι τους».



Έχουμε πει ότι δεν ξαναδιαβάζουν τι γράφουν, αλλά ενδέχεται επίσης να καίγονται τα κύτταρα όποιου ασχολείται με τον Γκρίλο. (Να είχαμε και την ιταλική πρόταση...)


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Να είχαμε και την ιταλική πρόταση...)



*I figli di NN*
*Le nuove generazioni sono senza padri*, sono figlie di NN, dal latino "Nomen nescio : nome non conosco". Sulle loro carte di identità, sui loro documenti di lavoro, nei libretti universitari alla voce "figlio di" risulta la sigla NN, figlio di nessuno, figlio della colpa, figlio di padre ignoto, figlio di vecchi puttanieri che si sono giocati ogni possibile lascito testamentario indebitando gli eredi. 
[...]
Questo dicono i *Padri Puttanieri*, quelli che hanno sulle spalle la più grande rapina ai danni delle giovani generazioni. Questi padri che chiagnono e fottono sono i Bersani, i D'Alema, i Berlusconi, i Cicchitto, i Monti che ci prendono allegramente per il culo ogni giorno con i loro appelli quotidiani per la governabilità. *Hanno governato a turno per vent'anni*, hanno curato i loro interessi, smembrato il tessuto industriale, tagliato lo Stato sociale, distrutto l'innovazione e la ricerca.
[...]
*I figli di NN vi manderanno a casa*, in un modo o nell'altro, il tempo è dalla loro parte. Hanno ricevuto da voi solo promesse e sberleffi, non hanno nulla da perdere, non hanno un lavoro, né una casa, non avranno mai una pensione e non possono neppure immaginare di farsi una famiglia. Vi restituiranno tutto con gli interessi.


Τα έντονα (και η λεκτική ένταση) δικά του.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

...
*11 Versions of “Average Joe” from Other Countries*
by Arika Okrent

Average Joe, Joe Schmo, John Doe. He’s bland and average. Faceless, but not nameless. Every country needs a way to talk about just “some guy.” Here’s what 11 countries call that typical guy, who might have no specific qualities, but is still “one of our own.”

*1. GERMANY: OTTO NORMALVERBRAUCHER*
Otto “normal consumer” or “middlebrow.”
*
2. CHINA: ZHANG SAN*
Translates to “Zhang 3.” Sometimes shows up with Li Si (Li 4) and Wang Wu (Wang 5).
*
3. DENMARK: MORTEN MENIGMAND*
Morton Everyman.
*
4. AUSTRALIA: FRED NURK*
Sounds pretty normal to me.
*
5. RUSSIA: VASYA PUPKIN*
With a name like that, it’s hard not to be a typical schmo.
*
6. FINLAND: MATTI MEIKÄLÄINEN*
_Meikäläinen_ looks like a typical Finnish surname, but it also means “one of us.”
*
7. SWEDEN: MEDELSVENSSON*
Just your average Svensson.
*
8. FRANCE: MONSIEUR TOUT-LE-MONDE*
“Mr. Everyone.” Also goes by Jean Dupont.
*
9. UK/NEW ZEALAND: JOE BLOGGS*
Still an average Joe (but can also be a Fred).
*
10. ITALY: MARIO ROSSI*
In Italy they just use a common name.

*11. LATIN AMERICA: JUAN PÉREZ*
Likewise in various Spanish-speaking countries in Central and South America.

mentalfloss.com/article/60003/11-versions-average-joe-other-countries


----------



## cougr (Nov 13, 2014)

Ξεχάσαμε τον *Φούφουτο* και το ξαδελφάκι του, τον *φόν Φούφουτο*. Όσο για "Fred Nurk", πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2014)

Ο Average Joe είναι ο "Μήτσος" της Λεξιλογίας, ε;


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 14, 2014)

daeman said:


> 8. FRANCE: MONSIEUR TOUT-LE-MONDE[/B]
> “Mr. Everyone.” Also goes by Jean Dupont.



Really? 
I thought it was Mr. Normal (aka the current President of France)


----------

